# Bosnian (BCS): rahmetli



## mandarina.m

There's a song by Laka that goes:

_... jer ja sada volim vjesticu na metli
sve druge zene sad za mene su rahmetli...

_I get it except for _rahmetli_? What does it mean? What is its singular form?

Thahks to anyone.


----------



## phosphore

It is a word of Turkish or Arabian origin and it means dead (Serbian: _mrtav,_ _pokojni_).


----------



## mandarina.m

So it is an adjective... Does it have any metaphorical meanings, too?


----------



## phosphore

I don't think so, but I don't really know. It is not in use here in Serbia.


----------



## Duya

Apparently, it is used metaphorically in the quoted sentence... 

_Rahmetli_ is undeclinable. There's also related noun _rahmet_ (S-C, Slo: pokoj).


----------



## mandarina.m

Hvala obema.


----------



## phosphore

Ob*o*ma  

Nema na čemu.


----------



## dudasd

In this particular line, word _rahmetli _does have a metaphorical meaning. When you say that someone is "dead for you", it means that you don't care for that person any more, you are as indifferent as that she/he is really dead.


----------



## phosphore

That's totally right. Just when (s)he asked that, I understood (s)he thought about using the word "rahmetli" and not "mrtve". Anyway, it is a metaphore, of course.


----------



## mandarina.m

It's a *she*, anyway. 
Thank you people. I love the way this word sounds and knowing what it means and how it's used makes me really  !


----------

